# I'm new...



## Laemia (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello my name Laemia. I'm a 34 year old woman who just loves mantids more then I can say and for longer then I remember. I'm quite new to raising exotic mantids but so far all is going well and this seems like a great place to learn and maybe even teach a little. I'm one of those people who gets VERY attached to anything that I'm sharing my life with even if they only live for a day or so. I can't help it but I have learned how to deal with things that only live for a short time. I just try to give them the best life possible. I'm a big fat sap I know! Well, hello all and keep in mind I'm almost always looking for more mantids!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 13, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to have ya. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome what species do you have?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 13, 2007)

WELCOME!


----------



## stevesm (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Laemia (Apr 15, 2007)

So far I have two sub adult hierodula membranacea, one sphodramantis lineola which is L5 (I think), two hymenopus coronatus sub adult males, one shy little sybilla pretiosa at L5, three phyllocrania paradoxa's one sub adult, one at L4 and one at L3, one pseuocreobotra wahlbergii at L2 or L3( not possitive) and one adult female iris oratoria or mantis relgiosa, I'm not possitive what she is because I found her mother outside in late 2005 she laid a tiny ootheca and now I have 11 more oothecae from the same kind of mantis that I found in late 2006. Hopefully buying a few more soon.


----------



## Laemia (Apr 15, 2007)

Maybe I should start a new post for this question but do you know why sometimes Blepharoppsis M endice is sometimes called a Devils Flower? I though a Devils Flower was a Idolomantis Diabolica? I noticed a few times from different people? Thanks.


----------



## Ian (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum!

You are dead right about the Idolomantis, this species is the true devils flower mantis. However over the years, the Blepharopsis has adapted to be called the Devils flower mantis. In fact, the Blepharopsis is the "Thistle mantis".

However, it looks like these new names are here to stay :/


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 15, 2007)

Guess so and it is easier to say devils flower mantis


----------

